# Anfänger Dirt park in o. um Oldenburg???



## gloryisforever (7. November 2006)

Moin! 
Ich wollte mit dem dirten mal anfangen, aber der Park (Backyard Digger) in Ol ist für mich doch etwas heftig!!! Die Tables an der Seite sind jedoch irgendwie sch... zu springen weil der Speed fehlt!
Weiß einer von euch von so einem Spot wo man sich nicht gleich vorkommt wie ein kamikaze???

Basti


----------



## Ale_Schmi (8. November 2006)

warum sind die tables denn dort so bescheiden...ich katapultiere mein rocky rm6 da auch ohne problem rüber... die einfachsten tables gibt es natürlich nicht, aber mit der richtigen techniken machen die doch schon spaß...ansonsten solltest du dich den locals in ol anvertrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

